# Гипертония белого халата



## Kotenok (26 Окт 2010)

Доктора, поделитесь опытом. Может у кого были пациенты с синдромом "белого халата". Это подтверждает СМАД. 
Определяется это АД 170/100 и пульс  переваливает за 100. Эти явления при нахождении в мед. учреждениях. Выявилось это на ежедневных осмотрах.
umnik
В интернете знаю, много по данному вопросу есть информации.


----------



## Vendy (22 Фев 2011)

Я не доктор. Но позволю себе с Вами согласится. При виде врачей в лечебных учреждениях давление начинает скакать и выдавать разные сюрпризы.


----------



## Нася (23 Фев 2011)

Вот-вот, Катюш!!
У моей мамы в поликлинике всегда 190 давление, дома на трех приборах меряем - вроде нормально.
Мы на приборы валили, а это  халаты виноваты????


----------



## Kotenok (23 Фев 2011)

Да, есть такое дело. У нас парень на мед осмотр приходит у него давление 170/100. Отправили в б-цу, а там заключение с-м белого халата. Вот и провели экспиремент, ему мерили давление на заводе за пределами медпункта давление в норме, а вот в медпункте  оно зашкаливает. Вот так вот.


----------



## Енотик (23 Фев 2011)

У меня в больницах сердце всегда начинает колотиться как у пойманного зайца.
И, наверное, давление подскакивает....
Теперь знаю почему


----------



## Viktor09 (23 Фев 2011)

kATZ написал(а):


> Определяется это АД 170/100 и пульс  переваливает за 100. Эти явления при нахождении в мед. учреждениях. Выявилось это на ежедневных осмотрах.


Пусть померяют  давление несколько раз с интервалом времени 15 минут, если будет повышенное, то это гипертоническая болезнь.


----------



## Kotenok (23 Фев 2011)

Ему за сутки измеряли. И есть закономерность чем дальше от б-цы,  тем давление ниже. А как опять подходит к б-це давление вверх.


----------

